# Looking for camera filter!!!



## siddle42 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hello friends,

I have recently purchased a digital camera. But now I am looking to buy camera filter. I am looking for filter which should be specially designed, good quality, protect my camera from scratch and dust. So do you know any website where I can purchase camera filter of best quality? If yes, then please help me by suggesting the name of that website or please provide me the link of that website.


----------



## victoradams_1710 (Jan 3, 2011)

There are lac of companies options to buy scratch guards. You should find 1st on google.com or ebay.com





---------------------------
*Victor Adams*
Electric Blanket,Heat Pad


----------



## choudang (Mar 25, 2011)

Frankestien said:


> Yeah the member above is saying right..You will find lots of scratch guards  with good quality.Some have higher prices and some provide good quality scratch guards  at affordable prices...And I'll suggest you Ebay.com the best network for buying or selling your products



  scratch guards or filter ???? how can you use scratch guard as a filter ?????


----------



## r4gs (Mar 27, 2011)

Heh heh.
Scratch guard is only for the lcd.

You need to check the diameter of the filter you require. It will usually be printed on the rim near the front lens element.
To prevent dust and scratches you need a uv filter. It will be transparent to everything but uv light. You can also try a mild warming filter like a skylight 1a if you so feel like it.

Both should be available on ebay.in . Just be sure to take it from a reliable seller.
If you are worried about ebay, you can order from the jjmehta online store. A google search will get you there.


----------



## Nickie12 (Sep 16, 2011)

Frankestien said:


> Yeah the member above is saying right..You will find lots of scratch guards with good quality.Some have higher prices and some provide good quality scratch guards at affordable prices...And I'll suggest you Ebay.com the best network for buying or selling your products... digital camera reviews



Its really great answer.. That is a pretty smart answer given to him.


----------

